# coding for provider filling out certifications and medical forms - Non medicare



## ADD1919 (Jun 18, 2012)

My primary care physician asked me if we were able to bill any special code for his time filling out certifications/medical forms.  Is this part of the same E & M?? Sometimes the patient will come in and just want the form filled out.....  I cannot seem to find any code that will allow him to bill for his time, or this a Dx thing and we bill an office visit code with a certain Dx code rather than a specific CPT for form filling.  Thanks!

so you mean you charge the patient, not the insurance?  I saw the 99080, that was for unusual beyond the typical form...so I assumed there was a typical form CPT code..


----------



## JMeggett (Jun 18, 2012)

ADD1919 said:


> My primary care physician asked me if we were able to bill any special code for his time filling out certifications/medical forms.  Is this part of the same E & M?? Sometimes the patient will come in and just want the form filled out.....  I cannot seem to find any code that will allow him to bill for his time, or this a Dx thing and we bill an office visit code with a certain Dx code rather than a specific CPT for form filling.  Thanks!



We charge a flat fee of $10 per form, for Provider's time reviewing chart and filling out form.  We have this policy posted in our waiting room so there are no surprises and to make sure it's a "set policy".   In our system we have a form "dummy code" so we can attach to each patient's account and to keep track, then type in a note of what kind of form it is.  Patient pays the fee before being handed the form or before we fax form to where ever it needs to go.
Jenna


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 18, 2012)

Look at code 99080 this is the code to use for filling out forms.


----------

